# Tipping for housekeeping @ HGVC resorts



## JM48 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it customary to leave a tip for the housekeeping staff when leaving?

The reason I ask is at a hotel there is an envelope left for the tip I didn't see one at Sea World.

 We left a tip with a thank you note. 

JM


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 13, 2010)

If resort doesn't charge mandatory housekeeping fee like W. 57th in NYC, I leave tip. I didn't leave a tip when I stayed at W.57th, because I paid $85+tax for mandatory housekeeping fee.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 13, 2010)

IMHO, a tip should be proportionate to the service rendered during the stay.
In Cancun, a "suggested" service tip was tacked onto our bill at check-out.
It was well-deserved, since they had come in during the week and washed dishes.
However, I had them remove it, 'cuz I had left one in the room (which I had).


----------



## DEROS (Feb 13, 2010)

I have thought about this for quiet some time.  Tips are for doing more than what their job description.  It is not to supplement the housekeepers income, regardless if they think they need to get more pay.  If I make a total mess of the place, which is possible with 2 kids and the beach outside, then I will leave something extra.

Deros


----------



## Elster (Feb 13, 2010)

DEROS said:


> I have thought about this for quiet some time.  Tips are for doing more than what their job description.  It is not to supplement the housekeepers income, regardless if they think they need to get more pay.  If I make a total mess of the place, which is possible with 2 kids and the beach outside, then I will leave something extra.
> 
> Deros



Perhaps it's the difference between Euro culture and US culture, but I don't tip unless I trash the place and leave a mess...which we rarely do; I agree with you and think that tips are meant to be offered not demanded and they should be for a little extra not built into the basic wage....


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2010)

We do not tip at a timeshare resort unless housekeeping does something very special during our stay at the resort.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 14, 2010)

*tips!*

We generally will leave a minimum of $20.00 for so so service, but since we go to NYC most of the time we generally leave about $10.00 to $20.00 per day or $100.00 for a week stay.
Most of them remember us and tend to give us excellent service.
Extra water, extra chocolate on our pillows, extra towels etc.

We also tip the concierge and take care of the lounge people as well.
I can tell you when we walk in they are finding us a place to set, not the other way around!  It is a nice feeling, all for just a few extra dollars a day!
If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford to be there!

If you take good care of them, they take good care of you!

When we go anywhere we have been before, we are usually remembered.
We have one restuarant we go to where they fight over whom gets to wait on us.


----------



## i39249 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sometimes I will leave $10 during the midweek cleaning and another $10 when we check out.  If I didn't leave any during the midweek cleaning, i will leave $20 before we check out.  Just my way of thanking the cleaning staff.  If we are "owners", then I feel obligated to take care of "our" employees. Just my opinion.  I feel when they are better compensated, they take better care of "our" property......


----------



## littlestar (Feb 15, 2010)

We tipped when we stayed at Parc Soleil last month for the midweek cleaning and we left a tip when we checked out - with a thank you note. I want housekeeping to know I appreciate their efforts. 

I feel like it's an incentive for staff to stay and take good care of the resort.


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 4, 2010)

When it comes to leaving tips, I really never leave any.  I feel that throughout the week I am cleaning my own place, and to get someone up there will cost me some money.  Unless we are staying over a week I find I don't get any cleanings.  I don't tip for someone doing there standard job.  If a housekeeper comes by to ask if there is anything I need or they come in midweek for a cleaning I will give them a tip, but the amount is dependent on what they have done.  The other problem I have with leaving tips, is you don't always get the same person cleaning, and you may be tipping the wrong person.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Mar 4, 2010)

For great service my motto is tip early and tip often, it can small amounts but they at least know you tip!
As I see most of you don't, it is no wonder that I get treated like a King when I am there!


----------

